# Monster



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

Just finished sealing all the precast stone...hope to move in soon LoL


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, awesome house, the whole exterior is precast? What goes on next?


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

The body is painted...all the columns, banding, window & door casings, corbels, etc is precast


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool, keep posting pictures please!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

How did you apply it? What type of coating did you use?


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

We applied mostly by brush! Columns and banding at top with pump up sprayer. The product was TEX-COTE rainstopper 120...mostly acetone and petroleum distillates ...smelled so good! Rubber gloves and mask.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a nice place! :thumbup:


----------

